# personal loan



## angelgreen_07 (Mar 15, 2013)

hi everyone i just need help is there anyone can help me to find a legal finance company or bank that is offering a good personal loan my salary is 4400 aed thank you in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Personal loans ? Compare Personal Loans from banks in the UAE, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia | Souqalmal.com

Be careful. Make sure you can really afford the repayments and only borrow money if you really, really need it.


----------

